# Perfect morning



## RBARB (Nov 30, 2012)

Finally everything lined up and I was able to take the yak out this morning. Caught two specks, a 24" and a 25", and a 19" red in the first twenty minutes. Not long after that, the specks and blues were busting everywhere, caught a fish on just about every cast for the next thirty minutes. I had to leave earlier than I wanted so I could get home before the wife went to work. I released the big specks but kept two others and the red. Tonight's menu, fried trout and blackened redfish. The only part that sucked was losing two top water plugs.


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

great job. sorry about your lures


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

What time is dinner? Good Report.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats on being in the right place at the right time. Those were some dandy trout. Oh, and get a smaller cooler ... it makes the fish look bigger!:thumbup:


----------



## jtally74 (Sep 21, 2011)

Good job!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice photos.


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Bodupp said:


> Congrats on being in the right place at the right time. Those were some dandy trout. Oh, and get a smaller cooler ... it makes the fish look bigger!:thumbup:


Now that is a great tip!

Good catch as well! I only use Gulps outside of live bait so just curious, what lures were you using?


----------



## NYStyle324 (Aug 3, 2011)

what were you using for bait? and where'd you go?


----------



## RBARB (Nov 30, 2012)

I used Google Earth to find the grass flats in the Santa Rosa Sound, you just have to be there when they are feeding. I've been to the same place a dozen times before, but this was the first time I was there at the *right* time. I used Mirrorlure's, but when they are feeding like that they'll hit just about anything. I probably lost them because I grabbed the 30lb fluorocarbon instead of the 40lb I normally use with them. The big specks and red were caught on free lined live bait. Yeah, I'm thinking about getting a smaller cooler that will fit in the back of the Ride mainly because I wouldn't have to use a stringer.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for report & pics.
sure they tasted great.
catch 'em up.


----------



## ric hamm (Mar 21, 2013)

Awsone report, one quick question, when you say free lined live bait, does that mean a live shrimp or minnow on a jig hook? Or if you just hook it on lets say a circle hook, how do you cast ot out without any weight?


----------



## RBARB (Nov 30, 2012)

Live shrimp with 20lb power pro, 3' leader, and a hook, no weights. Great for fishing around docks and tight places, you can pitch them as well as cast them. How far depends on the size of the bait.


----------



## ric hamm (Mar 21, 2013)

RBARB. I copy all, thanks for the tips. U guys will make me a fisherman yet one tip at a time lol


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for the report and the pics... reminds me that I need to put a float on my grips


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

good report and nice fish. with the blues and Spanish in the sound losing lures is probable on flouro. got into the blues and Spanish last week fishing topwater. what a hoot !!


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

beachsceneguy said:


> good report and nice fish. with the blues and Spanish in the sound losing lures is probable on flouro. got into the blues and Spanish last week fishing topwater. what a hoot !!


Yep. those things tear sh!t up. tore up my brand new rubber net.


----------

